# Second Snowfall in Central NY....



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Got about 4 inches last night and going to get 4-7 inches today... will post some pictures later today....


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Frozen001... Idk where your from in upstate but im from near bville area and it looks like fulton,oswego, central square have takin a beating from this lake effect. It doesnt look like the bands shifted since last night and I see most shcools are closed that way. I gota assume its very bad up there. Any reports anyone?


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm in pulaski I had to plow all my accounts this morning.From Tinker Tavern road. North 3-4" last night,probably 6"yesterday.From Tinker Tavern Rd. South
(My jobs end about Rt. 104)8-12" last night.Probably 6" yesterday.Ive had about4 hours sleep in the last 3 days.Alot had to do with picking up my new(used) truck.


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ryan from B'ville here We got 4'' over night early morning, and still coming down...( i think im not home right now)

Later..Ryan


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm in Rome and it has been snowing at a pretty good clip all day so far... should be a pretty good amount by the time is stops


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Pictures.....


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Down in Pompey....only a few inches yesterday....


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

looks like the storm that is suppose to drop up to 6 inches in mass tomorow from 6-6:bluebounc


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

where i plow there was 14"(ayer,groton,fitchburg) thats an average fitchburg got the most of all payup


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*wow*

wow..that is a lot of snow...we got like 4"s then it turned to rain here in the Philly area


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Seville,
You are in Pompey? Im in Lafayette. Howdy neighbor
Ray:salute:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY RAY and Seville !!!!!!!!! Long time no post...........

Freezing rain right now in the Oswego area ! Good thing I
pretreated with Magic Salt earlier !................geo


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

We got about 7" up here in Southern Jefferson county last night and this AM over about 1/4" of ice. Looks like the lake effect machine is starting to kick in now calling for 12+ tonight and lakesnow all weekend.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

_HEY RAY and Seville !!!!!!!!! Long time no post..........._

Still around....lurk alot. At the other site too. Yesterday's heavy wet snow (base) kept tripping my blade pretty good. Looks like we're in for some steady lake effect for next week.


----------

